

Should we vaccinate against mind viruses? - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/CDuHtLAU4wY/Should-we-vaccinate-against-mind-viruses-Mind

======
jrockway
Should we vaccinate against posting this to HN?

~~~
amichail
It might be a good startup opportunity.

Which is more important, protecting your computer or your mind from viruses?

